

Miami, a Tech Center? - rdcasey
http://www.theatlanticcities.com/technology/2013/03/resort-town-tech-center-future-miami/4926/

======
wschorn
I feel like this video just points out how technologically infantile and
uncultured Miami is in comparison to other cities...

